# Central coast 28th or 29th



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday All, 
I was thinking of hitting one of the lakes for some popper action, lake mac, tuggerah, brisbane waters or i have been thinking of going out from the haven at terrigal there's a spot half way along the beach that looks like a little reef.

Anyone up for a CC paddle.
Not really fussed which day

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sunday morning is good for me. My solunar chart says 8:30-11:00am is the gun time. Happy to try Lake Mac again


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll leave it up to you guys to say where - preference is definitely flats though. Happy to be on the water by 7 - no point getting there too early if the place is shrouded in mist


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent guys Sunday morning Lake Mac is good for me.

We could try the channel on the southern side Large flats area thats i have been told holds good whiting and bream but we only explored a small section of that flat last time it extends a kilometer or more up to a few islands in the channel entrance from the lake.

Happy to try other parts of the lake if you know any.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Call me a snob but i have a preference


Gatesy your a snob :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

What time are you going to get there, i'll only be staying round the corner so can be there early

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys have been told buy locals in the pub that this spot is meant to hold good bream. Just don't know how much i trust there info. 
Close to the launch site too.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in for Sunday. I'll bring my new poppers and new reel


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Am thinking of going down for this one. Is the ramp near the Caravan Park?

Will confirm tomorrow.

Weather is miserable here at present but note forecast for Newcastle Sunday is sunny

Rod


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Rod, I just came back from working in Taree and Forster. The rain followed us all the way home. The forecast is for better weather on Sunday.

I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t notice a Caravan Park if it's where we launched from last time. If you heading south through Swansea after the bridge it's first right at the lights then follow to the end. Once you get to the lakes edge you will see the ramp.

If you get lost just look for a pair of bright pink Crocks and you will have found Mr Gates.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Just went out and bought some 1.5kg mono (not fluorocarbon) so I try and get my towadiÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s working a little better. I still have the 10lb FC for the bubble pops though
> 
> Also bought a new 35mm bubble pop
> 
> Looking forward to the trip


I'm only using 6lb for my popers. Maybe a bit light me thinks.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Rod, the boat ramp is at the end of lake road.

If your coming from the newcastle end, after you cross the swansea bridge turn right at the first set of traffic lights this is lake rd 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks. I should find you ok.

Still light rain at moment and onite but will clear for morning. looking forward to fishing the area.  

Rod


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Seabreeze is showing 20+kt westerly tomorrow, so we've decided to launch at Mannering Park, end of Eliot St, head through the pipes under Rutley's Rd and fish the flats in the shelter of the Mangroves


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes that would be good. That small shallow creek will be good for testing out my poppers. What time do we launch?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Aiming for 7:00 at the latest. Gatesy will be earlier. I might be too


----------



## Richo72 (Apr 9, 2007)

Have a good day guys  
Wish I could join ya`s. But as I told Dave (Justcruisin) earlier, I think my wife would burn my yak if I went fishing on her birthday :twisted:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Nothing like a fresh fish for her birthday :twisted:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

gday guys see you at mannering park will get there around 6ish

Cheers dave


----------

